

What are you doing when the Internet connection goes down? - pant

Say for a reason your connection goes down. It could be a device (Router) malfunction or a problem from your provider. How do you spend your time after that, assuming that there is no way to fix the problem or find any (other) hotspot :) ?
======
ato42
Dig out the secret fap folder then thanks the gods that C man pages are stored
locally

------
PeekPoke
Coffee...

